# Adaptación señales 12V a niveles TTL



## keb23 (Jun 13, 2009)

Hola a todos:

Estoy con un favorcillo a un amigo y voy a intentar controlar los sensores de puertas abiertas de una furgoneta vieja con un pic. El problema que estoy viendo es que las salidas de los sensores son a 12V y tengo que adaptarlas a niveles TTL. Pensando se me han ocurrido varias ideas. Las enuncio a ver que os parecen:

Primera solución. Divisor de tensión con Zener:

Segunda solución. Optoacopladores.

Tercera solución. Transistor Bipolar con schottky. De esta no pongo imagen, pero sería igual que la primera parte de la segunda solución con dos diodos schottky en la entrada del pic para evitar undershooting y overshooting.

¿Cual os gusta más? Porque creo que todas funcionan. Gracias!


----------



## alexus (Jun 13, 2009)

me quedo con la segunda opcion! asi de paso aislas las tensiones/señales!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 13, 2009)

alexus dijo:
			
		

> me quedo con la segunda opcion! asi de paso aislas las tensiones/señales!



No aisla nada, por que la masa es la misma     

Yo lo haría mas simple: una resistencia de 100K en serie con la pata del PIC  y la entrada de 12V y un par de diodos tipo 1N4148, ambos polarizados en inversa, uno entre la pata del PIC y Vcc del PIC y el otro entre la pata del PIC y masa.

Si a eso te referías con tu tercera opción...es la que me parece mas lógica...pero los diodos Schottky son completamente innecesarios.

Saludos!


----------



## alexus (Jun 13, 2009)

pero... en el pic tenes +12v y gnd, ¿no? 

bueno, con la salida del pic manejas el led del optoacoplador,

 y con la de 5v manejas el transistor, no compartis las masas ni nada, 

el led lo manejas con la misma fuente del pic y el transistor con la de 5v!


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 13, 2009)

Si es para carros es mejor con optoacopladores (pero tambien es mas caro) solo que el circuito que posteaste no aisla por que estas poniendo la fuente de 5V del lado de la fuente de 12V.... yo solo pondria la entrada al led y de alli a una resistencia...

Si el dinero es un problema es mejor hacerlo con diodos zener, pero es mejor aun meterle diodos TVS, son identicos a los zener pero soportan espigas de voltaje altisimas en tiempos muy cortos, y en un carro si llegas a tener estas espigas debido a la chispa de las bujias...


----------



## keb23 (Jun 14, 2009)

La diferencia de dinero entre una cosa y otra no es tan significativa como la tranquilidad del aislamiento.

¡Gracias!


----------

